# A very relevant article worth reading



## Joan Smith (May 28, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I came across this article this morning. Not only as the article says 'the primal wound the centre of all turmoil' it is also a deep root for why the DP is in place.

kind regards

Joan

http://livingintheforest.com/2014/02/18/nursing-the-primal-wound/


----------

